# Berufe und Geld



## Xarezx (6. Oktober 2009)

Hey liebe Buffedcommunity,
ich wollte euch heut mal fragen, wie ihr so euer Geld in WoW verdient. Benutzt ihr geschickt euren Beruf, um Umsätze zu machen?

Ich als Juwelier zB kaufe Saroniterz aus dem AH und Sondiere das, um die steine zu schleifen. Was sind eure Goldmachstrategien? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Crystania (6. Oktober 2009)

Inscription/Herb

Kräuter sammeln gehen, Frostlotus & Äonenleben mitnehmen 
Kräuter mahlen, Glyphen craften (ca. 10-50g pro Stück, je nach Qualität)
Frostlotus verkaufen/für eigene Flasks bei Seite tun
Äonenleben verkaufen (ca. 20g)

Und alles andere verkaufen, was man auch nur ins AH packen kann. 

BoE Epics, Mats, Kräuter, Formeln, Rezepte, Baupläne, Haustiere etc.


----------



## Avenenera (13. Oktober 2009)

Exlixierspezi / Kräuterkundler

- Wenn ich Zeit habe farm ich mir Frostlotus, von allem anderen habe ich meist genug
- Habe ich keine Zeit kaufe ich bis 45g Frostlotus ein

- Fläschchen herstellen, als Spezi kommen da gern mal 4 statt 2 Stück raus.
- Ins Ah damit und je nachdem ob ich Lotus gefarmt oder gekauft habe schauen 20 - 60 Gold pro Stück raus 
- 1x am Tag schauen welche epischen Steine gut gehen => Blauenstein + Aönenzeug kaufen => Stein herstellen => + 120g mindest Gewinn

Mache ich erst seit paar Tagen weil ich recht faul war, gibt aber seeehr gut Kohle. Eigentlich kann man mit jedem Beruf über Ah oder direkten Händlerverkauf guten Umsatz machen. Man muss sich nur bisschen damit auseinander setzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Maruh (15. Januar 2010)

Generell ist wirklich mit jedem Beruf Gold zu machen. Di Frage lautet nur immer: Auf welche Weise bekomme ich innerhalb kürzester Zeit am meisten Gold. ^^

Ich habe ebenfalls Bergbau. Allerdings fiel mir auf meinem Server etwas auf, was mich vom urpsprünglichen Saroniterz/Titanerzfarmen dann wegriss:

Ich bastelte mir einen neuen DK auf "Die ewige Wacht" und wollte dne BB hochskillen. Durch das ganze Bergbaugezeuchs, was durch verwaiste Zonen wahrlich massenhaft vorhanden ist, waren innerhalb von 6 Stunden Farmen der alten Welt mein Bergbau auf 300 und ich hatte über die nur durchs skillen gefundenen Erze 800 gold übers AH machen können. Seltsamerweise sind bei uns die preise für Mithril und Eisen enorm hoch. Nun farme ich die low-Erze und verdien mir damit derzeit auf der ewigen wacht pro stack mithril und eisen um die 40g.^^

 Sicherlich ist das noch nicht die beste und perfekteste methode, um geld zu machen, aber es ist sehr bequem. Viele erze, wenig konkurrenz (mir ganz wichtig, denn beim sronit fühlt man sich leider immer arg unter druck vor dieben^^). und auch die kleinen steinchen bringne bei uns nun wieder viel gold, da sie keiner mehr farmt. Adamantit und Teufelseisen ist freilich genau dasselbe. =)  AUch hier waren nochmal gut 900 gold in 4 stunden Höllenfeuerhalbinsel/nagrand/terrokar drin.

Aber durch diese interessante erfahrung bin ich nun doch sehr neugierig geworden und mache farmstudien bei den Erzen, um zu schauen, was in etwa wieviel pro stunde zu sammeln ist. so finde ich sicherlich DAS erz, das mir am meisten Gold einbringt^^ Es geht ja schliesslich nicht um den Preis, den ein erz im AH erzielt, sondern auch arg um die farmbarkeit des Erzes^^

und das glt ja schliesslich in jedem der andren berufe genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also: Atm mit Eisen und Mithril 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dafür ist der DK einfach am schnellsten einsetzbar^^


----------



## Gerti (16. Februar 2010)

Mein Main hat Schneidern/VZ, da mache ich nur Gold, wenn ich mal TG bekomme, falls überhaupt wem was herstelle/verzauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit nem Twink farme ich Blumen und transe epic GEM (da Trans Alchi) und meine Freundin stellt Flasks her und geschliffene Steine, die dann VK werden.


----------



## noizycat (1. März 2010)

Im Moment verdiene ich über die Berufe bewusst kaum was, da ich grad richtig farmfaul bin. Und ganz ohne Aufwand gehts halt fast nirgends ... 


Allerdings spare ich dank der Berufe extrem, da ich mir fast alles via Twinks selbst herstellen kann, das ich brauche, und so das überteuerte AH zu 95% umgehen kann. Da man ja über Inzen und Quests nebenbei Geld macht, komme ich so immer noch auf ein Plus.


----------



## ShadowLuffy (1. März 2010)

Ich habe über Dailys 5000Gold gesammelt und habe mir Juwelier und Schmied hoch gekauft, außerdem kaufe ich die erze über die Gilde oder Freunde da ich dort ein guten Rabatt bekomme.


----------



## Primordial (1. März 2010)

Der Beruf mit dem man wohl am meisten verdienen kann, ist mM nach Juwelier. Wenn man auf dem richtigen Server spielt, kann man seine 4-5k Gold am tag machen :-) Leider läufts bei mir zZt nicht so gut. Vllt ist ja jemand an ein paar kleinen Tipps interessiert, der schaue hier klick


----------



## &#40845;Nami (7. März 2010)

_Ich habe Lederverarbeitung und Kürschnerei als Berufe und mit den Leder was ich in den Instanzen bekomme erstelle ich Eisschuppenbeinrüstung und Frostbalgbeinrüstung die bringen immer noch rund 150Gold_


----------



## Gromolp (8. März 2010)

Ich verdiene mir kein Geld mit Berufen. Die interressieren mich nicht. Ich lerne immer zwei und lvl die ein Bisschen auf. Aber mit der Zeit verliere ich die Lust am farmen. ICh verdiene gut Gold indem ich Sachen im AH verkaufe.


----------



## Frozzi (13. März 2010)

ich habe fast alle Berufe auf 400+ ich skill halt verdammt gerne Berufe ka warum=)
und verdiene eig mit allen etwas
mit meinem Schneider verkaufe ich nether udn Froststofftaschen (Gewinn pro Tasche 10-15g)
mit meinem Juwe über die Steine (Gewinn teilweise bis 50g)
mit VZ+Inschriftenkunde verdiene ich viel Geld mit VZ´s auf Rollen (teils 150g pro Rolle) Glyphen hab ich iwie keine Lust drauf mir das anzugucken hab aber noch genug iner Bank vom skillen
KK+Kürschen wenn ich ma iwo bei raiden oder so was finde verkauf ich die Mats einfahc nur im AH bzw einige Kräuter gehen zum Inschriftenkundler


also wenn man weiß was was wert ist kann man auch mit low Sachen gut Gold machen (Beispiel Netherstofftaschen oder 350er Verzauberungen)


----------

